

Working For Yourself: Part 1 - jcl
http://www.rbgrn.net/content/408-working-yourself-part-1

======
wccrawford
"On a good month, you'll make a few thousand. On a bad month, you'll make next
to nothing."

Wow. I guess that's true if you go cold-turkey and don't have anything set up
beforehand.

Personally, I'd rather give up some of my free time while working for someone
else, and once things get rolling, then make the leap. A leap I'm much more
likely to survive.

